# My I got a new job collective haul



## pretty_melody (Dec 21, 2010)

Urban decay Naked palette
  	Urban decay skull shadow box
  	Urban decay summer of love nail kit
  	China Glaze Ruby pumps
  	Bobbi brown corrector in light peach
  	Maybelline mineral concealer
  	Rimmel lip pencil in natural
  	Stila longwear lip color in adorable and paramour
  	Stila lip rouge in smooch
  	Stila lip glaze in kitten
  	Stila lip brush
  	 Wet n wild palette in greed

  	CCO (all mac)

  	Fresh cut palette
  	*not pictured Optimistic orange cremeblend blush
  	Tendertone in Pucker
  	nude rose lipstick
  	Gold rebel lipglass
  	Shell pearl beauty powder

  	yeah definetely gonna try to lay off the makeup buying for awhile.


----------



## 82thumbtacks (Dec 21, 2010)

Whhhattt?!?! Where'd you get the Naked Palette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ? Completely jealous! Congrats on the job and have a fun time with all your goodies


----------



## vintageroses (Dec 21, 2010)

Congrats on the job & i am totally drooling over your stuff!


----------



## pretty_melody (Dec 22, 2010)

I was actually checking on ulta.com to see if by chance it would be in stock and it was.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Dec 23, 2010)

Amazing haul! I do need to get the UD Naked Palette! Enjoy your goodies!!


----------



## mirauk (Dec 24, 2010)

Fab haul doll, New Job hauls are my fave 
  	Enjoy!


----------



## rjsmom84 (Dec 26, 2010)

Great Haul! I just got the Naked palette last week. I was on Urband Decay's waiting list for two months but they did email me before they put them up on the site. I am soooo in love with it. Every color is gorgeous. I usually don't wear makeup everyday but I have worn shadows from that palette since I got it in the mail. LOVE.


----------



## XicanaQueen (Dec 27, 2010)

Congrats on the job. Nice Haul. I love being Naked 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I bought it when it first came out and I think I'm going to need a new one soon.


----------



## pretty_melody (Dec 28, 2010)

I just got an e-mail from them reserving a palette for me. If I had the extra money I would buy another one lol


----------



## Susanne (Dec 28, 2010)

Awesome! Enjoy!!


----------



## naturallyfab (Dec 30, 2010)

enjoy your new products!


----------



## Aelya (Jan 4, 2011)

UD's nails and Naked Palette <3
  	Congratulation ! Nice haul


----------



## MAC'sMyBF (Jan 5, 2011)

You lucky woman, Naked and Shell Pearl BP in LOL packaging, I would love to snag up a back-up for myself. What CCO did you find it at!? Also, thanks for sharing, great haulage!!!


----------



## pretty_melody (Jan 6, 2011)

I got it at my ellenton outlet malls cco they had a ton of them left they still should. Anytime I go there I'm like the only person in there


----------



## singer92286 (Jan 7, 2011)

congrats on the new job and the killer haul!!! thanks for sharing


----------



## yasmin1983 (Jan 10, 2011)

Congrats on the new job! Great Haul


----------



## natashaish (Feb 12, 2011)

I need a Naked Palette!


----------



## ittybittylizzy (Feb 14, 2011)

Great new job haul. Looks like some really good items. 
  	Ohh and congrats on the new job


----------

